# S30V or S35VN for my Spyderco EDC?



## 99Limited (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to pickup a couple of Spyderco Paramilitary 2 folders, one for my wife and one for me. What I wondering is, is the price for the knife in S35vn worth 50% more than the S30v model. I found the S30v model on Amazon, but I've only been able to find the S35vn at Bento Box. If someone knows of a better place than Bento, please steer me in that direction.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 14, 2012)

not worth that price difference, to my mind.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 14, 2012)

From my memory (it's been a while since i sharpened S30V) the S35VN is not such a chore to sharpen. But at 50%, don't know really.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't have any experience (that I know of) with S35VN but cpm S30V on the Sage is a pretty nice steel for an EDC.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 14, 2012)

Tough choice. If were going custom, I'd 100% go S35VN. I've owned both and I love S35VN, but got rid of S30V.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got a Sebbie with S35VN. It's a nice steel that takes a good edge, but I don't know about 50% more.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Tough choice. If were going custom, I'd 100% go S35VN. I've owned both and I love S35VN, but got rid of S30V.


What is it you are doing with the knife that makes you notice a difference and what is it that you notice?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 14, 2012)

Not worth the price difference, it is easier to machine, and is tougher than S30V, marginally, it does seem to hold an edge longer, accepts a thinner edge, and isn't as prone to chipping from my testing.
But 50%? That seems high.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 14, 2012)

The price difference sucks, but s30v, is, IME, not a suitable steel for an EDC. It chips like crazy, and then it is very hard to sharpen those chips out. Not worth it.

s35vn is great, but at $175, I wouldn't get it, unless you just LOVE spydercos.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 14, 2012)

im not really a fan of the s30 or 35 but spyderco does a great job of HT and i worked my s30v para hard 

for me i liek to get ether fine grained and ultra edge or high carbide super ware that holds an ok edge for a dam long time 

the midddle of the road stuff is great for most all ppl buti lie to pick and chose what end of the spectrum i want (not liek i have jsut one pocket knife to carry )

i have s30 cpm154 M4 and s125v along with VG10 440v 3v and gin1

i think i need to make myself a new folder but im not sure the steel i want to use yet (one of these days i ll make a 3v/cpm154 powder damascuss blade )


----------



## Lefty (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine isn't exactly an apples to apples comparison, but I had (actually still have one that I won at a golf tourney) Leatherman with S30V. It's definitely a hard SOB of a steel and the factory edge was really nice, so it can get sharp. However, as Eamon said, it's brittle, and just annoying to try to work on a stone. It never got as sharp as I'd like and I actually took a piece of the tip off when I was cutting some linen micarta...yeah, seriously! Haha
S35VN, however takes a great edge with a nice amount of tooth, yet it seems to keep some durability. I still haven't chipped my S35VN knife, and I use it on bones, seeds, etc. It's great stuff! Even the S35VN knife I used that I was less impressed with felt solid and stable. I remember actually thinking it would make a great EDC.
BUT, at 50% more...honestly, I'd take CPM154.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. From my research tonight, the Paramilitary 2 in S35vn is very popular and issued in limited quantities. I think I might go with the Native5 instead. Plenty to be found, cheaper and for what we'll use an EDC for, way more than adequate.


----------



## jmforge (Apr 15, 2012)

S35VN doesn't really cost any more than S30V, so I suspect that what you are seeing is no discount on the newer knife and possibly a higher MSRP.


----------



## l r harner (Apr 15, 2012)

also some times a retailer will order a sprint of 1200 knives inn a combo you cant get any place other then fromm them so they can set the price at what they want 

i cant failt them for that kind of pricing as thats a large outlay but also give them a better shot at making a OK profit in such a tight market 

if ther was one bad side to online sales is that no one wants to pay more then 2-5 bucks over wholesale cost. that makes it really hard for the smaller guy to get a foothold or make the $$ needed to keep in operation


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, after researching until 1:00am and then getting back on it first thing this morning, I pulled the trigger. I figured that as much as I spend on kitchen cutlery I might as well get what I wanted for my EDC. I ended up buying the Paramilitary 2 in M390 steel. :excited:


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 15, 2012)

I had similar thoughts when I pulled the trigger on a folder from Randy at HHH!


----------

